

Get into Clojure with ClojureBridge - macco
http://clojurebridge.github.io/community-docs/

======
juliangamble
I helped run a ClojureBridge training course today in Sydney. I had a
fantastic time. I wrote about some of my experiences:

[http://juliangamble.com/blog/2014/12/20/why-clojurebridge-
is...](http://juliangamble.com/blog/2014/12/20/why-clojurebridge-is-awesome/)

------
detaro
Linking to the main project page might be more useful for people who don't
know it yet, because the currently linked page doesn't mention what
ClojureBridge actually is.

------
lazyant
"Getting Started. Command Line" -> OK I have java. "Hello World" -> "Start
repl." lost already.

~~~
shadowfiend
In addition to the fact that the material is meant for use by “coaches”, so
presumably there is additional information added by a person during one of
these lessons, they're asking you to contribute on github. So if you really
are lost, or really think someone would be, then file an issue on the
repository ( [https://github.com/ClojureBridge/community-
docs/issues?q=is%...](https://github.com/ClojureBridge/community-
docs/issues?q=is%3Aopen) ) and it seems like they'll welcome your suggestion.

------
banjoman
sexism wtf.

